# Seeds Not Germinating



## Cablekid (May 26, 2007)

Hey I Got some seeds, i hope they are seeds

I Put them in a wet towle and zip lock bag stuck them in where it gets pretty hot i would say maybe 85-90 and stays like that for most of the day. Its Complete in the dark .. But yet i open it up and took a peek for less than 20sec and they are not even opened..


----------



## CFLgrower (May 26, 2007)

it may take a couple of days..

Read this: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2398&highlight=seeds

anyone have a picture of a seed to show CK?


----------



## Cablekid (May 26, 2007)

Those look like seeds to you or what.. Those are the ones a dident start germentaing yet,


----------



## LethalKush (May 26, 2007)

It takes a few days for the seeds to crack.


----------



## Cablekid (May 28, 2007)

Okay still none of them are cracked... *** Up with that

Second of all i got 6 brand new fresh seeds that are not cracking as well

Whats the deal lol

any idea? 

Maybe the temp is to hot?

The room stay about 85 and drops down at night sometimes...


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2007)

Is that towel that you have them on nice and moist?

How old are these seeds?

There is no way they were microwaved is there?


----------



## Cablekid (May 28, 2007)

Well The First Seeds i have might of been old... but than yesterday i got 6 fresh white seeds.

No their not near a microwave.. But their in a room that gets very hot.. in the day time... Could it be getting to hot?

I have them in a container with a paper towl moist and than seeds on top of that than more paper towle on top of the seeds, with a closed lid, in side a dresser draw where no light get in.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 28, 2007)

white seeds = no good. they are immature. you need healthy viable tan colored with black stripes spots and zigzags. if they look tan or browinsh in color and come from non hermi bud- then grow them. if its crappy bagseed (like those seeds look) then i wouldnt grow them out because odds are you will end up with males and herms or a low yeilding no potency, mutant plant thats ends up being a waste of time. buy quality genetics from seedbay, bcseed co nirvana soma seeds sensi seeds mandal dj short etc....

u can get non herm genetics for under 20 dollers and u know yer getting what u payed for. u can even send them a m.o or cash and not worry about paper trials. 


get a good growlight, buy a growbook read the FAQ and do it right. if your going to take the chance go for it to get a yeild because if you fall into growing using a regular incandecent bulb and bagseed and outside soil you wont get anything but wasted time....


goodluck!


----------



## Old Toby (May 29, 2007)

Did you try soaking them in luke warm water over night and then wrap them in a moist towel after? try that if you havent dude!:fly:


----------



## Cablekid (May 29, 2007)

Haha now that i look at those 6 seeds my friend gave me... their tan colored.. and i think 1 cracked open a little bit eace:


----------



## Cablekid (May 30, 2007)

Hahahaa.. nothing cracked  

Anyone Located in CHINA?

Or anyone can spare some seeds and send some to me 


or any more ideas


----------



## maineharvest (May 30, 2007)

you can order great seeds right online.  I have ordered a few times from a seedbank called Nirvana.  They are really cheap and have been very reliable and fast getting the seeds delivered.  But I am also growing some bagseed right now and the plants look pretty good too.   If you cant get your bagseeds to germ than you might want to consider buying something and then you know the bud is good.  Thats my opinion.  good luck.


----------



## gottagrow_420 (May 31, 2007)

OK try this take a cup of potting soil drop some seeds in, cover the seeds with soil just enough to not see the seeds 1/8 inch or so and water fairly heavy. Giving a misty spray or just wetting the top of the soil slightly once a day couldnt hurt either....but only if the soil is dry too much water is no good.2-3 days you will have sprouts popping up. I have tried both this and the paper towel this worked much better for me. May be too hot in that room to try something around 75-85 and a little light didnt hurt mine, I start seeds under fluros in a grow room and have close to 95% germination most times. Giving a misty spray or just wetting the top of the soil slightly once a day couldnt hurt either....but only if the soil is dry too much water is no good. Most times out of 6 good looking seeds 5 will sprout if not 6 after they do and get 1-2 or so inches gently start dumping the dirt letting the plants go out with it and transplant in seperate containers more suitable for a full grown plants size. Just fill them with some good soil poke you a hole as deep as your seedlings roots are long drop it in fill in some dirt and watch em go. Hope this helps.
PS....DO NOT set seeds on top of the soil and water them and expect them to grow it works much much better if they are under the dirt just dont put them deeper than 1/2 inch.


----------



## Firepower (May 31, 2007)

Cablekid said:
			
		

> Hey I Got some seeds, i hope they are seeds



have you checked out this link from the guides yet?
  on my second batch i ever tried with the paper towel method i had only 4 out of 13 pop, and the last 1 that did poped 9 days later.. i put mine on top of my water heater coverd with enuff water to cover the seeds with water, but the leaves dont look from any cheap bagseeds.. so strain could be an issue..  hope this helps and save some pink ribbons around..

P.S. disclosing your location might not be too wise in the forums, also mods STRONGLY dont encourage any personal trades or inquiries for security purposes..


----------



## Cablekid (May 31, 2007)

Alright Ya that could be an issue XD

But on the other side

This morning after 5 days 






2 Of them are born 1 roots out pretty far.. the other 1 im let it get out some more.


----------

